# Memorization for Pochmann Method



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

I've tried BLD a few times before, but always to no avail. Still, I'm not certain that I've ever truly given it my best effort, so I'm thinking I will sit down and try again some time soon.

My question is this: If I am going to approach BLD with a method similar to Stefan Pochmann's (e.g. orienting and permuting simultaneously with one or two PLL's), what would be the easiest way to memorize all of the pieces' locations?

I know that is a very open-ended question and the answer largely depends on my own learning habits, etc. but I'd still like some input.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 20, 2006)

I use pochmann's method, so I will reply with my method. 

I made up an object for all 24 pieces (12 edges, and their flips). Then I make up a story using those objects. As I am solving I recall that story. As for corners, I use a numbers method, but I used to use a similar story method.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks, I've read a bit about that stuff... that is, coming up with a story as a mnemonic for memorizing the pieces. But do you have to continually manipulate the story as you solve, or do you just keep track of which piece is in the UR slot (or whatever your buffer [or whatever it's called] piece is) and imagine what piece is in the spot where it has to go?

Thanks again,
Doug


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 20, 2006)

As I am solving I read off the story. If donald duck is sitting on the grass eating a banana, then I know 3 objects. I just remember where I am in the story as I read it off.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh. Duh.

So, you are essentually memorizing the edges as one long cycle, then? I was under the impression that you were just memorizing the pieces in the same fashion as it is discussed on Stiff_Hands' site... e.g. memorizing the edges on the U layer clockwise, then the edges in the middle slice (the E layer), and then memorizing the edges on the D layer.

Thanks [again],
Doug


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 20, 2006)

Its not always one large cycle though. That may be how I memorize it, but most of the time it is 2 cycles where in the middle the buffer edge ends up in the buffer location creating a problem. In that case I just move it by "solving" another edge.


----------



## Joël (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes Doug,

You memorise a big cycle of stickers. The cycle always starts at UR. Suppose the cycle is:

(UR UL FL DR)

Then you just memorise three things (unless you memorise visually). Three, because the first one is always the same. For me, I would memorise ALD. When doing that, I could think of a word with letters in it. 'Aldgate' is a subway station in London, for example. Usually I can recall which letters of the word are relavent. You could also make stories with letters on the fly.. In this case: 'All Ladies Dance'. 

I have 24 unique letters for all 24 edge stickers. And I memorise a string of letters. Now, when executing the solution, it's just working down the list. In this example:

solve UL: T
solve FL: L' T L
solve DR: D2 L2 T L2 D2 (or S' T S)

(And T is the T permutation, of course)

Usually, there is not one big cycle. Making the list in this case also involves making a few decisions/planning. To see how that works, I recommend reading Stefan's full example. If you don't get the hang of it after that, just let us know... We'll be happy to help.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Doug,

I use the Pochmann Method as well. When I first began I used a story, the same as Peter did. 24 objects, 1 per colour pairing. When I memorised though, I didn't really make complex stories, I just sorta made a sentence with the words in it, and since I knew where the colour was supposed to go I didn't need to remember any positions, because I know the orientation of my cube. For corners I did the same thing. The advantage with using Pochmann is the setup moves are ALWAYS the same. 

I then went on, because I realised that I could memorise in a more efficient way, I dropped the stories for edges, but kept it for corners. I then began doing the 2x2, and since that didn't need a full story I just memorise a string of colours and in my mind know where they need to go (for 2x2) and I can memorise that in 5 seconds or so. So I decided, why not memorise the corners for a 3x3 like that??? So that is how I do corners now. And edges I make a mental picture of the cube, and in my mind the next cubie in the cycle "Lights up" in my head, as if to say, ok, I'm next...I am now using almost a purely visual memo, except the string of colours for corners.


----------



## Joël (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Craig,

I tried your memorization method for the corners a few times... I looks like it's working.. Memorizing the colors of the face where you are 'shooting' the next piece to, and looking how the cycle 'jumps' from piece to piece..

I will practice it more often to see if it's better than what I used to do!

Thanks!

- Jo?l.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone, I'm getting pretty excited about giving this another shot.

Doug


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

What do you mean by the story problems? You are learning where the pieces are? How did the donald duck story help? I didnt understand that part. Thanks,
Pat


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

The story itself doesn't have a problem, its the solving that does. Its when the buffer edge appears in the buufer location (when the UR edge is in UR). 

The donald duck story had 3 objects in it, donald duck, the banana and the grass. By knowing that, I know 3 edges to solve.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Donald duck? Banana? Does banana represent yellow, and grass is green? I dont follow what exactly that is for and what it represents.
Pat


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

Donald Duck: BW
Banana: YG
Grass: GO

I made up an object for all 24 cases, but now that I use a number method for the corners I only use 22 of the items.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

I am sorry that I suck at this, what was do BW, YG, and GO stand for?


----------



## dougreed (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 21 2006, 05:41 PM
> * I am sorry that I suck at this, what was do BW, YG, and GO stand for? *


 BW = Blue White
YG = Yellow Green
GO = Green Orange

-Doug


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, I see. Thanks for the help.
Good luck on the BF cubing,
Pat


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

You hsould visit here:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindf...ng-rubiks-cube/

Looong discussions on BLD memorisation methods.


----------



## bballkid2076 (Jul 2, 2006)

I currently memorize edges with a story and use pjs number system for corners. Is it worth learning pao to memorize the entire cube?


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 12, 2006)

i dont understand how theres 24 cases, what are cases btw? and when memorizing, u have an object for each of the pieces' orientations?


----------

